# How to plow a normal drive



## bigal3639 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a drive that is about 60 ft long and about 15 wide, and just a straight shot. I live on a dead end street, so traffic is minimal. My truck I just bought had a plow with it, so I'm thinking of doing mine with it. So I was just wondering, what's the best way to plow It ( where to put snow once I get it to the end, angle the plow sideways or straight, ect.....)? Thanks


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Always angle your plow to the opposite of the normal wind side, this will keep drifing in your driveway down. Then as you move the snow angling it and when you get to the end of your driveway alot depends on whats going on there. You are at the end of the deadend?? if so and you have no neighbor or a good neighbor you could place the snow there across the road. If not then you need to find a spot off to the side of your driveway and push it there and move it as far back as possible so you can add more to the puile as it snows over and over again..


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Push it to the side, and too the back. 

Keep in mind that you want to leave room early in the season so you have a place to put snow for the storms later in the season. 

Also if you have a lot of drifting by you, push snow to the side away from prevailing winds. If you build a big bank of snow between the wind and your driveway you will be building a snow fence that will deposit snow in your driveway all winter.


----------

